# Maxfire Speedloaders



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried a search but could not find anything. Anyone have any experience with these speedloaders vs. HKS? Thanks.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?P=1461


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Not bad rigs if you practice with them,, I prefer the HKS to them and the Safriland to the HKS.


----------

